# Now Available: GiroDisc Lightweight, High-Performance Brake Discs at 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is proud to offer this  GiroDisc 2-Piece Performance Floating Front Rotor Upgrade for the 8S Audi TT RS!

​
The GiroDisc system is a direct replacement for the OE brake discs, meaning no modifications are necessary. This front rotor pair will bolt directly to the car and work with factory brake calipers perfectly. By upgrading your brakes with lightweight, high-performance replacement discs compared to a big brake kit, the factory brake bias is maintained along with ABS efficiency. The GiroDisc 2-Piece Front Rotors weigh approximately 22.0lbs vs. 27.4lbs for the stock units. That's a 5.4lb reduction per corner! This reduction in rotational and unsprung weight allows for quicker acceleration and suspension response. 

The central hat portion of the GiroDisc rotor is made strictly from U.S. sourced 6061-T6 aircraft specification aluminum. The disc is constructed from GiroDisc's own proprietary cast iron, poured in the USA and machined from start to finish in-house at their facility. The rotor utilizes a curved vane design, developed in racing to act as a centrifugal pump to force cooling air through the disc. 








The rotor and hat have a floating mount system that utilizes 8 or 10 high strength alloy steel drive pins, manufactured by GiroDisc in the USA to their own specifications and cadmium plated for a long lasting corrosion resistance. The pins take the load from braking actions while maintaining the axial and radial float between the hat and disc. The pins are secured by Grade 12 cap screws with hardened washers. In order to keep the rotors from making noise when cold, the pins are mounted with anti-noise spring washers on the rotor side which allow the rotor to grow with heat expansion but eliminate the rattle and noise associated with floating rotors. This float also allows the rotor to self center between the pads. 

*Features:*

Lightweight Construction (22.0lbs GiroDisc Rotor vs. 27.4lbs OE Audi Rotor)
Floating, 2-Piece Design
Curved Vanes Force Cooling Air through Brake Disc
Cadmium Plated Hardware for Corrosion Resistance
Made in the USA!
*Application Guide:*

2016 - Present Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI (8S - MQB)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

